
Europe eyes new rules for online platforms - jonbaer
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/25/europe-eyes-new-rules-for-online-platforms/
======
Tomte
I'm usually defending European regulations on this site, but that doesn't seem
sensible and very much French (France's "you have to play x% songs in French
on the radio", applied to Internet services).

------
green_lunch
This is a good way to keep content out of Europe permenantly.

